# Colnago Tecnos 2000 Revamped



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Well it's done. This bike used to have full carbon Chorus groupset, a carbon Colnago fork and an aheadset etc. Never liked that set up so have been putting together parts as and when I found 'em. 


A real mix of stuff. Colnago Tecnos frame with rechromed steel Prescia fork. Headset is Record, ergo's Chorus 8, rear mech Record 8, front mech Veloce 8, chainset Record 52/39, bars ITM Millenium, stem 3ttt Record 84, saddle Concor Profil, seatpost C Record, brakes Athena Monoplanar, hubs Record 10 28/28 converted to 8 speed, Mavic GEL 280 rims and Conti Gatorskin tubs.

It's 1cm too small for me so I had a spacer popped into headset and got a 120mm stem rather than my usual 110mm. Fit's fine now. Better than when it had an aheadset as I was about 3-4cm lower then!

Haven't ridden it since it was collected an hour ago, probably won't for a while either as going away - boohoo.

Hope you like. I think it's a fair representation of the catalogue picture, albeit a jumble of parts (most NOS).

I think I like this almost as much as my Mercian!

DannyBoy


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Here's what it used to look like - improvement now???


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

It looks a hell of a lot better now !Good for you getting rid of all that boutique nonsense =).


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Fork makes the difference*

I've love the decor color scheme on your Tecnos. The chrome fork definitely makes a big difference. I have a Tecnos also but the Prescia fork is painted, not chromed. A great frame. For my size, even better than my Master Olympic.





DannyBoy said:


> Here's what it used to look like - improvement now???


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

I like it! Looks a lot better now, but I wouldn't have chosen yellow saddle and tape myself... I think white would look better.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

you sure have been busy lately.....another outstanding build


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow, fantastic build.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

that's an expensive revamp! I realize this is from the gaudy yrs of colnago paintjobs, but the yellow saddle & tape gotta go, man


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

That's a BEAUTY! I have always loved the Campy seat post.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Way to go, this is a huge improvement. Those frankenbikes with fat carbon forks and bulky threadless stems never sat with me even though I had mine set up like that for a time. I would have to agree with the yellow comments. The yellow is jarring and overpowering with that scheme. There is very little if any yellow to pick up on that frame. I would suggest a black saddle, even if you could find a Concor in black as it fits the era and some white tape up front. That magenta color is out of fashion now of course, but I think it looks smashing and totally retro. My Rossin has the same color in a fade job on it and so I'm always curious in seeing the other brands and how they used the "late 80's only" bright paint colors. Fantastic upgrades.

brewster


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

I was trying to get a white Soma Ta.Bo saddle (Turbo rip off) but couldn't. I had the yellow saddle and ended up using it as it was lying around. It actually looks quite good in the flesh as the frame has yellow highlights on it (not so clear in photos as was very sunny).


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

I've tried to show the yellow, but it just doesn't photograph well, but there's plenty of bright yellow on there. That said I don't really disagree with the comments aside from the 80's and 90's was pretty garrish and so am I. I thought It'd be a stop gap until I found a Ta.Bo but I really like it, so it may stay!!!

Guess I'd better ride it some time soon.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Very nice. I kinda like the yellow. And I love the 8 speed Ergo Campy!


----------



## campybike (Jul 7, 2005)

*My Bike!*

DannyBoy,

In your photos, you have a catalog photo identical to my bike!

Your photo: tecnos%205.jpg

Here's mine:

http://www.campybike.com/info.htm

Can you get me a better quality shot of that catalog picture? Can you confirm what year the catalog is dated? There's a free campybike DVD in it for you!

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

I love the re-do on the Tecnos, it looks great. I had to check your gallery to see the Mercian that you referenced...I have to say, I like it even more.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Nice bike but damn, a Y2k with brifters is considered retro? I feel old.


----------



## campybike (Jul 7, 2005)

"Classic" and "Vintage" would be descriptors of items that actually are old. "Retro" is a new or newer product created in the spirit of an previous age. Like the fact the Tecnos is a lugged Steel Frame in a carbon fiber world. A brand new Chrysler P.T. Cruiser is "Retro".

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow, first time I've seen this bike. The paint is awesome! Awesome in a way that only a loud, Italian paint job can be.

Your remake of it is superb! Looked horrible before, but looks pure class now.

Wish I was back in NZ and could pick this up for myself.


----------



## Taliziko (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi There 
Great Job on the bike!

I recently got my hands on a Tecnos with a really similar characteristics to yours and would like to give them a more classic look, like you have done.
I would really appreciate if you could give me some tips, especially which type and size of a fork i can use and which stem to go with it.
Many thanks!
Tal
View attachment 282904


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Taliziko said:


> Hi There
> Great Job on the bike!
> 
> I recently got my hands on a Tecnos with a really similar characteristics to yours and would like to give them a more classic look, like you have done.
> ...


Not sure if DannyBoy is still hanging around--at one point he was talking about selling of his bikes and going straight.

There's a seller on eBay named Bicylist's Retreat who got a hold of a lot of NOS painted Precisa steel forks--and these are threadless, so it would be an easy swap although it would still need to be cut to length. You could reuse your old stem and headset for that.

The chrome ones come up from time to time--but I have rarely seen NOS--they are almost all used. Two things then--you need to check your current stack height and make sure what you buy is long enough for your frame size. The second thing is the chrome was not super-robust--the one that I had on an 80s Master Piu was already flaking and I had it rechromed like Danny... 

The Colnago Precisas were built with a 43 deg rake and were common across the Master series and some of the other Colnago bikes so there are quite a few out there. From memory, there are at least a few variations--the original Tecnos shipped with the more intricate of the forks, but at the price you are likely to pay, I would take what you can get.

Stems are getting expensive, but there is a new quill made by Deda that passes muster, and Nitto makes a range if you want the vintage look.


----------



## Taliziko (Jun 22, 2013)

Many thanks for the detailed post!!
All of this info is really grate 
I will check the painted forks you suggested, although i prefer the chrome ones.

Im very new at this,
My wheels are 622mm
How do you measure a fork? 
Should i calculate also the angle of the fork?
And if its curved what than?
Are there any threads dealing with this on the forum?
Thanks!!


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Taliziko said:


> Many thanks for the detailed post!!
> All of this info is really grate
> I will check the painted forks you suggested, although i prefer the chrome ones.
> 
> ...


Easiest first--622 is the standard size known as 700c, so that is consistent across almost all lightweights.

Fork measurement--there are three measurements--rake (think of it as the angle of the fork) which as I said is 43 deg for most Colnagos. Second measurement would be length from fork crown to dropouts--which would be standard on any Colnago steel fork as far as I know. the third length is from bottom race to end on the fork stem--the steerer tube--and this would be determined by frame size (or more accurately) the total length of the head tube plus the the height (stack height) of the headset.

Straight forks like the Precisa get their rake because there is bend right at the crown--if you look at DannyBoy's bike you can see the fork is bent right at the top of the fork legs. In contrast, conventional forks are raked by putting the curve in the blades.

If you wanted to put a fork other than a Colnago Precisa on your bike, you would need to find a fork that had a 43 degree rake, and whose length from crown to dropout matched...

You can buy a fork whose steerer is too long (like the one I cited, the steerer is long enough for the largest frame) any competent shop can cut it to length to fit your frame. With a threaded steerer, if the fork is very long and you wanted to use a threaded headset and quill stem set up, sometimes the fork would need to be threaded after being cut to the right length--again easily done by a good shop.

A fork that is too short though is a big problem...

The wikipedia article is pretty good--if you google measuring fork rake there are a few methods but most production forks have the rake stamped on them


----------



## Taliziko (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks a lot!!
This information has been so helpful!
im now in a quest for a precisa fork, this link says that they are back manufacturing them https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...923909.-2207520000.1372523418.&type=3&theater
So im checking this out too.

Thanks again!


----------

